# Eurobasketball 2005 Tourney



## tina7272 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Before I browse around here, I wanted to let all of you basketball and NBA fans know about the Eurobasket 2005 Tournament beginning September 16th. Of course, as always, there’s lots of NBA talent on the courts, so it’s something I always follow, if I can’t find it to watch! However, this time I’m going to watch it live online through MediaZone. They will air all the games, 12 with English commentary. I preordered and got all 36 games for $19.99. Can’t beat that! If anyone else is interested, just go to http://www.mediazone.com/eurobasketball. 

Tina


----------

